# Review courses offered in Northern California



## tina-Cali (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to take electrical power pe license this coming April. I've been out off school over 10 yrs. Surely forget almost every thing. I need to refresh my self again. I wonder if there is any review course offered in Northern California, San Francisco bay area? Or would the online course be better? if it is could you pls recommend those good one that you had experience with?

Thanks,

Tina


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2011)

tina-Cali said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to take electrical power pe license this coming April. I've been out off school over 10 yrs. Surely forget almost every thing. I need to refresh my self again. I wonder if there is any review course offered in Northern California, San Francisco bay area? Or would the online course be better? if it is could you pls recommend those good one that you had experience with?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Hi tina-Cali, welcome to EB.com. Have a look at this thread for discussions regarding online review courses that others have enrolled in and commented on. I'm not sure about any local review courses in the areas you mentioned. Hope that helps.


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 26, 2011)

tina-Cali said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to take electrical power pe license this coming April. I've been out off school over 10 yrs. Surely forget almost every thing. I need to refresh my self again. I wonder if there is any review course offered in Northern California, San Francisco bay area? Or would the online course be better? if it is could you pls recommend those good one that you had experience with?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Your discipline says Civil but you posted in the electrical forum. Where in Cali are you? North, south...? If you're a civil, and in Norcal, PPI has a good program for civils. As for electrical, PPI is eh... ok. They may be more structured than a year or two ago. Good luck.


----------



## superengineer (Feb 2, 2011)

NorCalEng said:


> tina-Cali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Check out Excel Test Prep (www.exceltest.com) in the San Francisco Bay Area/Northern California. They have the best PE review course hands-down, going off all the rave reviews I've heard from my co-workers who've taken their course recently. Their course is twice as long as others, and supposedly includes really high quality notes, with specialized teachers for each topic. What won me over about their course format is their emphasis on actual problem-solving, and their course is divided half-and-half between *review* and *problem-solving workshops*.

I am signed up to take their PE Electrical review course starting on Feb 18th this month. And I'm really looking forward to it.

If you do decide to sign up for their course, do provide my referral code (**KD001**) to get $50 off the registration fee.

Good luck!

S.E.


----------



## NorCalEng (Feb 3, 2011)

superengineer said:


> NorCalEng said:
> 
> 
> > tina-Cali said:
> ...




are you referring to civil or ee? my guess is that you are talking about the civil review classes. funny how you civils post on the ee forum. oh and is S.E. your real initials or did you just sign S.E. as short for your username. you're funny. :huh:


----------



## superengineer (Feb 3, 2011)

NorCalEng said:


> superengineer said:
> 
> 
> > NorCalEng said:
> ...


I was referring to PE Electrical, not Civil. In my profile, I was lazy and just picked the first option from the drop-down, which happened to be Civil. Have fixed it now.

And yes, S.E. are my initials.


----------

